
DeadBeef News: Like the Onion but for Programming and Startups - xhrpost
http://deadbeef.wtf/
======
aakilfernandes
> DOUGLAS CROCKFORD ADMITS '!' OPERATOR THE ONLY GOOD PART OF JAVASCRIPT

Now that's funny

------
optimusclimb
We already have techcrunch.

~~~
lukesandberg
And @shithnsays
[https://twitter.com/shit_hn_says](https://twitter.com/shit_hn_says)

------
willcodeforfoo
The site and content is hosted on Github
([https://github.com/deadbeefnews/deadbeefnews.github.io](https://github.com/deadbeefnews/deadbeefnews.github.io))
I wonder if they support pull requests?

~~~
jordanjustice
Yep, submit an article!

------
ArekDymalski
I'd describe these four published so far as moderately funny - slight smile
inducing, no LOL, no meh. So keep them coming. The jokes are something that
many comedians develop through iterations :)

~~~
puranjay
To be fair, I get a proper LOL from Onion maybe once in 15 days (not counting
their videos, which are always hilarious). Onion's stories are always smart
though and the satire biting.

Plus, it's always easier to satirize politicians than programmers.

~~~
jarcane
With the Onion, it's always the headlines than nail it, better than the body.

In a way, they've been doing parody tweets since 1988.

------
xasos
Someone made a TechCrunch parody site like this called TrapCrunch[1] a while
back as well.

[1] [http://trapcrunch.com/](http://trapcrunch.com/)

~~~
puranjay
That site is actually funny. Haven't seen any updates in months.

Any idea what happened?

------
vezzy-fnord
Segfault used to be at the top of the game back in the day:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20021207224656/http://www.segfaul...](http://web.archive.org/web/20021207224656/http://www.segfault.org/stories/)

------
joshuahedlund
One of the first sites I've seen in the wild on a new TLD. Interesting choice.

~~~
Symbiote
The others in the 30 pages of HN are:
[http://fucklove.paris](http://fucklove.paris),
[http://proofs.wiki](http://proofs.wiki),
[http://vart.institute](http://vart.institute) and
[http://paperwork.rocks](http://paperwork.rocks)

------
eaurouge
I thought the Google Skynet was funny, and there's potential for a few more
jokes there. FYI, we _check out_ at the checkout (first story).

------
jszymborski
Ahaha really good, although usually one writes more than 4 posts before
starting a site like this.

------
bvanslyke
Painfully unfunny.

~~~
username
I thought it was quite humorous.

~~~
trebor
So did I. I'm going to reuse the SVN joke for my local area, instead of
Californians. (We don't get many of those on the eastern sea-board.)

------
VikingCoder
In case it's not obvious...

D E A D B E E F

Those are all valid hexadecimal characters. Much like C A F E B A B E for Java
class files.

~~~
Amorymeltzer
One of many other examples:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexspeak](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexspeak)

------
dothething
Cringe

